# People i have "Recovered" + How i am doing it



## Imran (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi people's i haven't been on this website in a long time, Since the last time i was on this website i was mildly dp'd but now im barley d/r'd and slightley d'pd but not that much anymore, its receded to the point were im me again. I have classed DP/DR into 4 stages now that i know how to overcome it. *Stage 1:* Confused(You just get dp and u dont know whats going on). *Stage 2:* Scared(U feel like your in a endless cycle with nothing going right for you u feel depressed and suicidal)*Stage 3:*I Dont Give a F*** anymore this is were u just being to see your fear go away and your adjusting to your new life. *Stage 4:*U know have exited the tunnel and u are trying to get your life back on track. How i invisioned dp now is that its just a thought and a emotion thats it nothing more nothing less, when u feel happy your body feels more upbeat and bore buzzing that usual but this feeling goes away after u live out the emotion, but with dp being a foreign emotion/thought that your body has triggered the suffered tends to suffer from ocd about how they felt the day before and it just stays into a cycle and with the thoughts going around in there head they feel the way they do because they feel this emotion that isnt good. its really hard to explain but im trying to say that dp is nothing to fear it cant hurt you you fear nothing, nothing has ever been wrong with you you just experienced a foreign emotion that has manifested into your mind and u need to forget it my tips on how to stop yourself feeling the way u do. GET OF THIS WEBSITE, Delete your computer history so there is no reminder, go out more and experience life even if the world looks like a atmosphere-less painting and if you feel no purpose its just your mind being a idiot nothing can happen . im sorry if this looks stupid but its hard for me to get my words out ONLY YOU CAN "CURE" yourself nobody else


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

I'm on my last "stage" -- what I call the anxiety vacuum. This can actually be the hardest thing to get out of. I'm starting to feel more normal. There's still something off about how I perceive the world, but I'm having less trouble reconnecting to reality. I can kind of push the more panicked thoughts out of my mind. But reconnecting to reality after a while being DP'd is tough because the change can cause anxiety. And as I reconnect, the kinds of thoughts that caused me the anxiety that led to my DP in the first place start kicking in.

Basically all I need to do is fight past these last symptoms of anxiety and I should be okay.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

Thidwick said:


> I'm on my last "stage" -- what I call the anxiety vacuum. This can actually be the hardest thing to get out of. I'm starting to feel more normal. There's still something off about how I perceive the world, but I'm having less trouble reconnecting to reality. I can kind of push the more panicked thoughts out of my mind. But reconnecting to reality after a while being DP'd is tough because the change can cause anxiety. And as I reconnect, the kinds of thoughts that caused me the anxiety that led to my DP in the first place start kicking in.
> 
> Basically all I need to do is fight past these last symptoms of anxiety and I should be okay.


i am just where you are i believe, you worded that perfectly.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

After 3 years I can't relate to any of those, I feel extremely detached, but I "care" , I want to get better, I got used to this feeling somehow but this is not the way I want to live the rest of my life, so I would be in the 3rd but without the "I don't care part"


----------

